# CPMA Exam



## Codergirl93 (Jun 24, 2016)

I just found out that I passed my CPMA exam that I last weekend!!!


----------



## cinthiaserna (Jun 24, 2016)

*Congrats!*

 enjoy celebrating this weekend!


----------



## rakeshcpc (Jun 27, 2016)

Codergirl93 said:


> I just found out that I passed my CPMA exam that I last weekend!!!



HI,
   Could U plz tell me which is the best Study Guide option for me to get CPMA.


Regards: Rakesh Das, CPC-H


----------



## Codergirl93 (Jul 6, 2016)

AAPC Study guide and practice tests.



dasrakesh392@gmail.com said:


> HI,
> Could U plz tell me which is the best Study Guide option for me to get CPMA.
> 
> 
> Regards: Rakesh Das, CPC-H


----------



## clss1380 (Jul 20, 2016)

Codergirl that is awesome!!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## krystle8402 (Jul 21, 2016)

Codergirl93 said:


> I just found out that I passed my CPMA exam that I last weekend!!!



Congratulations! I'm looking at going for my CPMA, but want to make sure I have the time to study, etc.  How long have you been coding?


----------



## Codergirl93 (Jul 22, 2016)

A year and half now.


----------



## LHenckler (Jul 25, 2016)

*Congrats to you!*



Codergirl93 said:


> I just found out that I passed my CPMA exam that I last weekend!!!



Any pointers? I'm more nervous about this one than the CPC exam!


----------



## Codergirl93 (Jul 27, 2016)

LHenckler said:


> Any pointers? I'm more nervous about this one than the CPC exam!



I thought the CPC was harder than the CPMA. If you have the study guide and practice exams you will be fine. Also if you know the guidelines, regulations, CMS guidelines you will be fine. I honestly thought it was easy. I am a horrible test taker and I actually finished this test in 3 hours (which never happens) because I finished it in only 3 hours I thought I would have failed for sure. 

Just study the study guide and take the practice exams and you will be fine. 

Good luck!!


----------



## Melody Irvine (Aug 2, 2016)

*Cpma*

Congrats, it is not an easy exam and you should be very proud.


----------



## Codergirl93 (Aug 3, 2016)

Melody Irvine said:


> Congrats, it is not an easy exam and you should be very proud.



Thank you


----------



## christina78239 (Aug 19, 2016)

*CPMA exam passing grade.*

To anyone who was confused about how AAPC grades their CPMA exam, they take the number of questions you got right on the exam. for example: there are 150 questions total on the exam. you can only miss 45 questions which is not alot.... so you miss 50 questions take 150 subtract 50 you have 100 questions you got right. take 100 divide it by 150 and that is your %, and no, you don't need to have a 70 % or higher in each section to pass . each question is worth the same either you got the question right or wrong. as long as you don't miss more than 45 questions on the whole exam you pass!! there are 7 sections on this exam not 6, auditing medical cases is another section....good luck to all....


----------



## Codergirl93 (Aug 19, 2016)

AAPC grades all the exams the same. You need a 70% or higher to pass.


----------



## TheStephCode (Aug 19, 2016)

christina78239 said:


> How was your exam graded, was it the overall passing of 70% or was it on each section on points? cant find any answers on this.. like each section you got a % then add all those up and you get your total % or each section has to be 70% let me know thanks.



Pass/Fail is based on an overall score of the exam.  If you fall below 70% in one area but have an overall passing score, you will receive your CPMA.


----------

